# De-Worming Goat About to Kid?



## thailand (Jan 25, 2016)

Against good advice given on this forum I have neglected to de-worm my pregnant goat during the time she's been mine....about 2 months.  I don't have a due date for her, but was told it should be around end of January/early February.  She is looking very close to kidding to me, even though I'm a complete novice.  Over the last 2 weeks she has been ravenous, eating non-stop!  Yesterday I decided to check her inner eyelids and saw that they are a light pink.  This suggests worms right? 

How close to kidding can I de-worm her?  And what would be the safest medication?  I understand that I could get a fecal count done, but I'm thinking because her inner eyelids are pale pink I should just go ahead with de-worming?

Apologies to those whose previous advice I neglected to take  .  Please forgive my sillyness.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2016)

Part of her ravenous eating is because she is getting closer to kidding date. They eat more. They need more. 

If you have ivermectin there that would be safest.


----------



## thailand (Jan 25, 2016)

We can get Ivermectin here.  Do you think it would be ok to wait until she kids though??


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2016)

Her hormones will cause a parasite "bloom" so it really depends on her parasite levels.
That is why any new goat coming in should be checked as there is a bloom that occurs during transport. Now add to that pregnancy and hormones....

There is a color chart- unfortunately it is not represented well being posted as a pic but see where she falls on this... (it is halfway down)
http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/understanding-famacha-fecal-analysis.56/

It would be better to deworm now then check her at 3-6 weeks after kidding.

If she has a high load and you wait you are only taxing her body and she needs to produce milk for her offspring. Not sure what kind of worms you have there or what is recommended. But if they are bloodsuckers they can cause anemia quickly and you also need to consider the kids.

If a load is very high one treatment is not enough anyway. 2 treatments 10-14 days apart. Some will dewom 1 month prior to kidding then check at 3-6 weeks after kidding and deworm accordingly.


----------



## thailand (Jan 27, 2016)

ok, so I asked for a fecal count to be done at a local vets office yesterday.  Results?  They said 'normal bacteria etc' .  When I asked what normal means, and asked what the worm load count was, they didnt have a clue.  Just kept telling me there was no number, just normal!  Ahhhh....the frustration of living in Thailand sometimes!  Guess I'll have to buy a microscope next and teach myself how to do fecals.  The vet warned me NOT to worm her while pregnant.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 27, 2016)

Jeez, I would be asking for a freebie on that one.  Not even the same thing, bacteria and parasites.  Maybe you could be come a vet tech and teach them 

I have a manual, microscope, and what not and do my own but and not very skilled yet.  I have our vet do them for us still, and just check intermittently on my own more for practice than anything.  I still want to get a McMaster slide and take an actual workshop class.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2016)

SMH.
The issue with deworming while pregnant is not all dewormers are safe. While Ivermectin is safe Ivermectin Plus is not.... there are different classes of dewormers and that is the biggest issue.
If you feel safer to wait as long as she isn't real bad then wait.
There is no one way with goats.... some things that you do one year you may not do another.  Changing things when needed but also finding your routine takes time. You'll do great!

You will really benefit from having a scope.


----------



## thailand (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks Pearce Pastures & Southern By Choice.    It's really difficult sometimes living so far away from the things that would be so readily be available back home.  Thailand is still a 3rd world country in many respects.

Yep - will have to keep checking ebay/Amazon for a decent microscope.  Can't imagine the cost of delivery though!  I would GREATLY appreciate any advice on what to look for in a good microscope please, I wouldn't have a clue.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 2, 2016)

http://www.maggidans.com/kte.htm

Not saying to buy this one but it might give you idea as to what to look for but I would comparison shop for sure. I know you need the mechanical stage and I personally like the monocular ones. I have all the stuff to do my own but I also have a best friend that will do them for me and she is much better at it than I am.


----------



## thailand (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Babs.  I've shot them through an email making enquiries about delivery charges to Thailand.

My girl is still hanging in there....although I've seen some behavior changes in the last few days.  She doesn't want to walk very far now and after a short distance will lay down on the grass.  On one occasion she rested her head on my hands.....and seriously, no joking!......a tear fell from her eye!  I'm telling the truth.  I wouldn't have believed it myself it I hadn't seen it!  It was a lovely moment  .  She is SUCH a lovely girl.  She follows me EVERYWHERE.  I can hardly leave her for a moment.  (Remember she's my ONLY goat at the moment).

Anyway...in way of an update:

She's not really wanting to go outside for a walk around and to browse.  She's preferring to stay in her mansion.  DH finished the kidding pen today.  Yaay!  So we're all good to go.

Khaleesi has had progressively more goop from her nether regions over the last 2-3 days.  Yesterday it was yellowish.  Today it is white/clearish and has been long and stringy.....the most she's had yet.

Thankfully, the weather has warmed up some, so that's good.

I'm guessing she might kid this week??


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 3, 2016)

How does her udder look? That is usually a pretty good sign.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 3, 2016)

How many do you think she'll have?


----------



## thailand (Feb 3, 2016)

Her udder has definitely been bagging up some over the last week.  Today I think it's looking a little fuller.  However, based on other threads on here that I've been researching, it would seem she still has a little way to go in that department.

She has kidded twice before, both times she had twins.  I've only had her for about 8 weeks so this is my very first time with kidding.  It's all a bit scary, but hopefully she will at least know what to do!  LOL.

I've got eggs in the incubator at the moment too, so it'll be interesting to see who arrives first - chicks or kids.     Another 8 days to go for the eggs.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 3, 2016)

Aww!
Last year was my first year kidding too... you've got this!  And remember, we're here for you if you have questions/concerns!
Aww, cute! What kind of chicks are they?


----------



## thailand (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement.  Hugs right back at ya!  

The chicks are Black Australorps.  I already have RIR, Sex-links, one remaining pure Brahma hen, and 3 RIR x Brahma girls.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 3, 2016)

Yw! 
Aww, cool! I had a black Australorp rooster before!  I have one sex-link hen too!


----------

